# Horizontal Bandsaw - 9" x 14" w/ Hydraulic Down Feed Capability - $950 (Hillsboro, OR)



## MikeInOr (Mar 28, 2018)

I have been looking for a solid bandsaw for a while now... I am tired of the abrasive saw.  I came across this saw.  It seems like a lot of saw for the money.  Since it has no manufactures name there would me no way to get parts for it.  What do you guys think?

https://portland.craigslist.org/mlt/bfs/d/horizontal-bandsaw-9-14/6545392876.html






Horizontal Bandsaw
Manufacturer and Model: Unknown
Age: 1990's
Capacity: 9" x 14" Cutting Capacity
Features:
...Hydraulic Down Feed
...3/4" Blade Width
...Spare Blades
Net Weight: Approximately 1,100 lbs.










Looks like a pretty nice work vice.


----------



## benmychree (Mar 28, 2018)

It looks substantial; can it be demonstrated?


----------



## dlane (Mar 28, 2018)

$400. Looks like a knock off 
Maybe not, nice saw though if it works good 
Let us know what it is


----------



## RustyD (Oct 15, 2019)

Looks like a W.F.Wells


----------

